# Tour du Mont Blanc



## Bobw235 (Dec 6, 2015)

Now this looks like an interesting, indulgent journey.  Check out the pictures in the article.  http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/04/t...ntCollection=T Magazine&pgtype=imageslideshow


----------

